
Canvas rider, an innovative HTML5 game - anigbrowl
http://canvasrider.com/
======
sgt
HTML5 games are still a bit too slow for me. I'm on a modern machine, but if
I'm doing a heavy compile in the background it shows how slowly HTML5/canvas
rendering actually is. [If it could only start using my GPU?]

I'm not sure if Flash uses my GPU, but it's fast enough so that I can play a
similar game while doing background compilations.

~~~
revjx
I thought Flash only uses the GPU for video rendering.

Have you tried it in IE9 or one of the recent builds of FF / Chrome?

~~~
sgt
Regrettably no. I was not aware there was a FF or Chrome available for my OS
(which is OS X) that takes advantage of the GPU.

------
aberkowitz
Is there anything in the W3C spec to have the option to treat a canvas image
differently than a regular image?

When I am playing a canvas game I do not want to drag, zoom, or otherwise
disturb the area that makes up the display.

Having a separate, more helpful, context menu and keeping focus are both the
best things and the worst things about flash.

------
wccrawford
In what way is it innovative?

~~~
pak
Heh, looks like we might be past the point where somebody can remake a game in
<canvas> and call it innovative. 10/11/2010, save the date.

~~~
watty
HTML 5 and Line Rider can both be considered innovative. Remaking Line Rider
in HTML 5 isn't innovative.

~~~
bhiggins
It's not just a remake. This is interactive and has more physics to it, from
what I can see. Reminds me of Ski Stunt.

~~~
dochtman
Reminds me of Cyclomaniacs. Except no points for stunts...

------
kristaps
'Z' switches the bikes direction, the help should probably mention this.

------
rbxbx
For having 60 points and being on the home page still, it doesn't have a lot
of positive feedback in the comments.

I for one am enjoying it, but had not seen linerider and co before. Cheers to
the developer.

------
icefox
The first level presented really should be one you can just press gas and
watch as you fly around, not one that requires you figure out how to lean.

~~~
alextgordon
The level chosen seems to be random. Those in
<http://canvasrider.com/tracks/popular> seem to be more reliable.

Although after playing a few levels, the game is partly to blame. It's far too
easy to die - I don't think I've had more than a few seconds of play before
dying and having to restart. Gets frustrating.

------
rane
Elastomania, anyone?

~~~
momokatte
XMoto for me, but yeah.

~~~
snprbob86
Classic "genre". Most recently Trials HD: [http://www.xbox.com/en-
us/games/t/trialshdxboxlivearcade/def...](http://www.xbox.com/en-
us/games/t/trialshdxboxlivearcade/default.htm)

------
Rhapso
I keep stabbing myself to death on that fir tree by the start >.<

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah same here. How come I can't accelerate as fast as the ghostrider with the
up key? Does the autorepeat rate matter or something?

------
wkornewald
Damn you, I've lost the whole morning on trying to master this game! :)

------
brown9-2
Feels a lot like Trials HD for XBox 360:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQAmbTEOJG8>

~~~
scotth
Or X-Moto.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Moto>

------
elblanco
I wish the physics model worked more like cyclomaniacs.

------
mrdoob2
I can only see ADs :(

